# Oklahoma Joe's Pellet Grill



## mustardsauce (Nov 13, 2019)

Has this been discussed yet?



I've been considering getting a Pit Boss just for those weekends where I don't have time to manage my drum smoker, but I saw this and wonder if it's worth waiting for?  Anybody tried one yet?


----------



## texomakid (Nov 13, 2019)

I have not but you've got my attention.......


----------



## mustardsauce (Nov 13, 2019)

I haven't been able to find any real specs on it yet, but I'll probably wait to at least see that information before I buy either.    The website just asks you to sign up for more details, doesn't give any specs yet.


----------



## kstone113 (Nov 13, 2019)

Everyone trying to jump on the pellet grill game now....Weber...now OK Joe.....I would suggest get a Rec Tec if you have the money.


----------



## bregent (Nov 13, 2019)

mustardsauce said:


> but I saw this and wonder if it's worth waiting for?




I haven't seen any details on it. What would make it be worth waiting for rather than purchasing one of the hundreds of pellets grills that are available right now?


----------



## mustardsauce (Nov 13, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> Everyone trying to jump on the pellet grill game now....Weber...now OK Joe.....I would suggest get a Rec Tec if you have the money.


I'm looking to stay in the $500 or less range for now, since this will be just an occasional-use, secondary cooker for me.  I love the Rec Tec's, just don't have the budget right now.


----------



## mustardsauce (Nov 13, 2019)

bregent said:


> I haven't seen any details on it. What would make it be worth waiting for rather than purchasing one of the hundreds of pellets grills that are available right now?


Nothing specifically, I'm just still in the shopping phase and came across this one.  Based on that picture, I'm interested to see capacity.  Looks like it has 3 levels.


----------



## Danno44 (Nov 13, 2019)

The OKJ site has the specs on the 3 units they will be releasing as well as MRSP.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Nov 13, 2019)

I would never buy form this company that now turns out garbage smokers. They had great smokers and then went cheap. hell nah!!!!


----------



## mustardsauce (Nov 13, 2019)

Danno44 said:


> The OKJ site has the specs on the 3 units they will be releasing as well as MRSP.


Ah perfect, thanks.  That's what I was looking for.  The product pages weren't on the site when I last checked.


----------



## BigW. (Nov 13, 2019)

Look pretty sweet.


----------



## eddiememphis (Nov 13, 2019)

Oklahoma Joe is made by Char Broil. Not the best grill you can purchase, but not complete junk.


----------



## Little-m (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks like another China product.  If they are racing to the bottom with pricing, don't even consider it.


----------



## mustardsauce (Nov 14, 2019)

eddiememphis said:


> Oklahoma Joe is made by Char Broil. Not the best grill you can purchase, but not complete junk.


That's good with me as long as the quality is decent.  I don't need a $1,000 pellet grill, but I also don't want one that will die next year!  Those price points are what has me considering Pit Boss and now this one.


----------



## kstone113 (Nov 14, 2019)

While I don't have any experience with them, I would suggest Green mountain or pit boss.  But there are other brands out there....it is a saturated market in that range....good luck!


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 14, 2019)

Pellet Grills  | Oklahoma Joe's®
					

Oklahoma Joe's goes the extra mile for pellet grills done right.




					www.oklahomajoes.com
				



In My honest opinion, the 3 grills looks to have some great potential...  It appears though that Oklahoma Joe has left a lot of bell’s and whistles off of their Pellet Grills like a PID Controller and WiFi in order to keep the price down and reachable for the general public.  If it turns out that their Pellet Grills are truly reliable, can keep accurate temps and has a 4-5 year warranty that they’ll stand behind, I can see them being very competitive in a already Customer hungry and crowded Pellet Grill market.  Dependability, Reliability, and Great Customer Support will be key...  Time will tell...

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------

